# Large sandpaper sheets/rolls



## chelsead (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi All,

A friend of mine just ordered a 20" oscillating lap (seen here: http://www.lortone.com/laps.html). She will be sanding down a block of marble layer by layer and scanning each layer. To do this, she was advised by a friend who had gone to masonry school to buy a sheet of sandpaper that would cover the entire area.

I've had a hard time finding sheets of sandpaper that are that large. I did find a few 20" sanding discs, but the grit seems to only go from 60 to 220. She was told she will need 400, 600, 800, 1000, and 1500 as well. Does that seem like too much? If not, does anyone know where you can get the 20" sanding discs in the higher grits?

If those aren't possible, what do you think of buying sheets and using enough to cover the 20" diameter space? Would the seams where each piece meets be problematic?

Thanks in advance!
-Chelsea


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can just glue standard sheets of auto-polishing paper
to a substrate. Uniform glue will not work so I'd recommend
trying something like spray adhesive. The seams may wear
a bit, but if you apply pressure when gluing, the overall
performance should be ok.


----------



## TheWoodNerd (Aug 30, 2009)

Those types of machines normally use a loose abrasive grit and water, don't they? Why not do that?

As for wide sandpaper, how about cutting up the abrasive for a wide-belt sander? http://www.buysandpaper.com/servlet/the-541/25x60-Sanding-Belt-XA517/Detail

Edit: Sorry, just noticed the grits you need. As Loren mentioned, you'll need to get into auto-type abrasives to get that fine a finish.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like in the link you provided they also sell polishing compound 220-600 grit meant specifically for this machine. You could start with sanding disks that you found and finish with loose fine compound.


----------



## chelsead (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, everyone!
I think we were originally not looking at grits because we're dealing with marble. The person who recommended the sandpaper vs. loose grits thought that, since marble has varied levels of hardness and softness throughout the stone, it might wear unevenly. Hopefully this isn't the case! We just received some loose grits and will try a test soon…


----------

